# Best Carseat for Subaru



## cbeclipse (Mar 16, 2006)

I need to get my son into a convertible carseat soon. I was going to get a Radian, but I've heard that they don't fit so great in a Subaru. I have a 2000 Outback. Thank you!!


----------



## artekah (Apr 26, 2009)

We have a Britax Marathon and a Britax Boulevard in my Subaru Outback (04) and they both fit great--although neither fits in the middle seat with the other one next to it.

Our Boulevard, I believe, is the one we like better because it has the latch system. But I'm sure that depends on when you buy your carseat.


----------



## Rrrrrachel (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a marathon rear facing in the center seat of my outback and it fits fine. It's true that there is not a lot of room back there! You can't use latch in the center seat of mine, that may vary by year I guess but be sure to read your manual (mine is an 09). I do not think a diono would fit.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Seats with high bases, like the Classic Marathon or Evenflo Triumph65, tend to work well in Subarus.

[quote[Our Boulevard, I believe, is the one we like better because it has the latch system. But I'm sure that depends on when you buy your carseat.[/quote]

All seats made since 2002 have LATCH. If the Marathon does not have LATCH, it is very dangerously expired (Britax seats have a six-year lifespan).


----------



## artekah (Apr 26, 2009)

Hmm, nope, we bought our Marathon new in 2009, so I guess it must have latch. Why am I thinking it doesn't? Who knows--ignore that part, lol!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If you like the radian, would it work in the outback with the angle adjuster? I know I could get mine installed in my 2001 outback with latch (not belt) rfing, but it took up too much room front to back - which would be less of a problem with the angle adjuster.

That being said, I have successfully installed a marathon and old evenflo triumph both rfing and ffing in the outback (the newer ETA would most likely work well, since the bases seem similar). Further down the road when your child is old enough to ff, the nautilus works really well too.


----------



## Rrrrrachel (Jan 13, 2012)

While we're on the subject, I think I'm going to get a my ride, any thoughts?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Love the seat. Haven't used in in a subaru (we sold our Outback to get a van before dd was born). I don't forsee any issues, though. It's up on a base like the MA and ETA which shouldn't be a problem for the buckle stalks in the outback.


----------



## Rrrrrachel (Jan 13, 2012)

Everybody Iknow who has a my ride loves it!


----------



## wishin'&hopin' (Jun 2, 2008)

We have a myride in our outback and it works well (RF, middle seat, 2 year old--we plan to rear face until we have a second child, hopefully when DS is just about 3). However, it is a WIDE seat...I have been able to put another carseat next to it (a britax) to transport a friend's child (also a 2 year old, but FF, RF wouldn't have fit) and it is obvious that two myrides wouldn't fit next to each other...I don't think the myride would fit RF behind either driver or passenger seat either--it has a fairly significant recline to it.

That said, I like the seat...


----------



## MrsGregory (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh my, I was coming to ask this very question. Little Miss is looking like she might be too tall for her rear-facing near her year birthday, and I'm shopping for convertible car seats that will fit in the Subaru. The back seat was suddenly so, so small after I gave birth... for more than one reason.


----------



## aleenajoe (Aug 1, 2012)

Well I don't forsee any issues, though. It's up on a abject like the MA and ETA which shouldn't be a botheration for the catch stalks in the outback.


----------

